# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  A Robot that balances on a ball

## Airicist

Robot Development Engineering Laboratory, RDE Kumagai Lab.

----------


## Airicist

A Robot That Balances on a Ball 

 Uploaded on Apr 29, 2010




> Developed by Masaaki Kumagai and Takaya Ochiai at Tohoku Gakuin University, Japan. Learn more
> "A Robot That Balances on a Ball"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo
> April 29, 2010

----------

